# Economy bad for you ?



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Is the economy affecting your business?

A job was accepted a couple of months ago. Relatively small job - only about $1500. It involved stripping the paper and installing new material in a guest room - nothing major. I stripped the paper and got paid. Painter painted the room and got paid. Wallpaper was delayed so she said to wait til after the New Year. I emailed a note to schedule, and this is what I got in return:



> Hi Bill, thanks for getting in touch with me. I have not forgotten you, just don't have the funds, at this time, for the paper hanging. I am facing property taxes, huge heating bills and plowing bills. It looks like I won't be able to do the room until March. It's a pain having the room unusable, but fortunately, I have not had any house guests. I'll be in touch at the end of February.


I was real surprised that the economy is affecting this person. And yes, I do believe her. 

Anyone else gotten something similar ?


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

It's slow out here in CA.
Still some building going on, though.


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

this is only the beginning. everyone better control their costs and debt service. economy is going to trickle down baby.

if i had the time to do the work, nothing else to jump into, i'd offer to do it and take payment in a month or two. better than sitting on the couch. of course, only if you're sure she'll pay. sounds like she would. i'd appreciate her honesty, help her out and it'll come back somehow.

Tin Cup


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

So bad that even millionairs also file bankruptcy too. House lost, car lost, even a whole corporation lost. Nothing is impossible and anything is possible in this economy.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

It's booming in Washington. Residential has slowed in the lower price ranges, but commercial is very strong. We have work scheduled for the next 2 years.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

*Not all bad news....*

If this research study from Harvard is to be believed we just need to weather the current downturn....

http://www.jchs.harvard.edu/index.htm

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm curious to see what happens to all the "house flippin" shows when there's no on to buy the homes at the end of the show.

Tin Cup


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Tin Cup said:


> if i had the time to do the work, nothing else to jump into, i'd offer to do it and take payment in a month or two. better than sitting on the couch. of course, only if you're sure she'll pay. sounds like she would. i'd appreciate her honesty, help her out and it'll come back somehow.
> 
> Tin Cup


HEY, great idea T.C. 

I don't want to seem like I'm desperate for stuff to keep me off the couch, which I'm not, but that's a good idea to get it outa the way while I can.

thanks,


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

There's plenty of work in the commercial sector around here like ten years is projected. Resi your looking at slow times even with all the plumbed lots up for sale.


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

daArch said:


> HEY, great idea T.C.
> 
> I don't want to seem like I'm desperate for stuff to keep me off the couch, which I'm not, but that's a good idea to get it outa the way while I can.
> 
> thanks,


 
you won't seem despirate. tell her you had the time set aside and you'd like to get it done for her. sounds more like you are organized and have jobs scheduled and planned around weather, holidays, etc.

nothing different than doing work for a larger company that pays 30, 60 or 90 days. we all have those along with cash payers. especially if it doesn't require much outlay for materials, mostly labor, mostly your labor.

Tin Cup


----------



## homemaderecipes (Oct 15, 2007)

*Lost 2 bids in last wk*

We had 2 bids total of over 10K. Were new to buss, and it's starting to hurt.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

It was once said if a business is going to fail, it will happen within a 10 year span.

Now, they say 3 years in todays economy.

Diversification, is where the survival will be. Those that can adapt and still prosper, will out live those that cannot or don't adapt, leaving them extinct.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes, the economy is taking its toll here in my area, still slow time of the year, we will see what happens during spring, if the phone doesn't ring in the spring time then it's going to be a rough year.

I've always been one of those glass half full guys, but this has a differant feel to it and I believe it could get alot worse before it gets better.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

start stealing foreclosures and rent them to the foreclosees. you might find some unemployed bankers losing their homes soon also, so put them in one of your rentals on a rent to own deal with a low down pymt.


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)

We're okay in probably the "worst" part of the country (Phoenix). We have a decent cash reserve, are working on two large jobs, plus we found work for our employees through a friends custom shop. Its a great time to learn how to sell. The thing I try to remember is that work doesnt just stop abruptly, someone is always building, the only difference is now I have to actually work to find them.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Define economy. Are you talking about macro or micro? 

Are you talking about the stock market? How many customers depend on the market (or the 6,700 listed companies) for their income?

Are you talking fuel prices? I could see commuters getting pinched if they are still driving Fords, but who else?

Are you talking new construction? Didn't you save your money you made during the boom (or fart, as I call it)? This level of construction activity is absolutely normal. No, do not quote CNN to me.

Inflation worries? It's more like the Republicans are trying to save the election. As it stands now, the Commies have a better chance of winning than Rommel.

Know the best way to get more business? Turn off the internet and get to work.


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)

Something else that needs to be pointed out (that the media wouldnt want to tell us) is that existing home sales were at around 5.5 million in 2002 and we were all optimistic. They were around the same amount last year. Its not all gloom and doom - if we stop watching the squawk box, they'll stop reporting.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Is this why the Dow dropped to 300 points today? All those credit companys and retailers have to stop spreading rumors about numbers coming in worse than projected. They must be exhausted getting wealthy and decided to encourage people not to spend. The reality is people werent spending 4 months ago but they put up all the smoke and mirrors to try not to provoke a slide, now its ineviable. Didnt you just know that Mondays ralley was a push to try and soften the blow of Tuesdays poor econmic report.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey, I just asked if the present economic atmosphere was affecting your business, in particular if jobs that had been scheduled were postponed or even cancelled. 

Comments on how to combat the inevitable are good .

But, I wasn't looking for political rants (Please take it to the P&R section, Putty) nor a critique on the news media, CSB & tom m.

We all know what path this thread will end up on if those opinions are continued.

Thanks for being considerate.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We worked everyday, but not too much overtime. We do about 15 homes a year for one builder and in '07, we only did 6 for him. Thank god we don't have all of our eggs in 1 basket. This year isn't looking to promising.


----------

